# Looking for a fishing cart set up with wheeleez



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm looking for a cart that has been set up with the wheeleez kit thanks


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Check these guys out...

http://plattinumproducts.com/product/beach-cart-fishing-cart-surf-cart-wwheeleez-powder-coated/


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Try Cabelas, they have Fish n Mate Sr. Cart with orange wheels for $279.00, maybe online only.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Those are a lot more affordable. Looks like they are getting good reviews.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

jcarpenter said:


> Those are a lot more affordable. Looks like they are getting good reviews.


I have a set of those orange tires, got them when they first came out for my Fish n Mate Jr I had, 

They work well, not outrageous money , But not as HD. as the Wheeleez, But wheeleez were made for industrial applications, fishing is a add on.

If you use the cart 6,8,10 times a year your better off with the orange.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

I had bought a Fish n Mate Sr. cart for around $220.00 tires are great for pier and hard sand. We were going to Gulf Shores, super soft sand, so I got a set of the orange tires for that trip, the were about $150.00. So I have way too much invested in my cart, positive side is I have a set of regular tires for pier, not too much trouble to change them.

I do have a set of the gray Wheeleez and like them also, I added them to a 4 wheel garden/utility cart to use for the beach items, cooler, umbrella, chairs...all needed to satisfy the wife and grand-kids all in one trip. She pulls my fish cart, which is lighter and I pull the garden cart, works out well, everything in one trip from truck/house to beach.

Oops, didn't mean to get side tracked, I think you will enjoy the orange tires, just don't over inflate and personal choice but I don't use on pier.


----------

